# Name That Watch & WIN IT! ? The Orient CDH0000



## orientwatchusa

*Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

*Name That Watch - The Orient CDH0000*

How many people can say they've named a watch before? It's a rare honor, and right now, you have a chance to snag the bragging rights by taking part in Orient's _Name That Watch_ contest.

If you're new to our _Name That Watch_ contest, Orient has been involving fans in coming up with creative names for a number of Orient watch series. Why? Well, the name "Orient CDH0000" doesn't mean much to those unfamiliar with the code and probably only excites those who enjoy decoding _Little Orphan Annie_ secret messages.

So that's why we are looking to you to help us come up with a cooler name for the CDH0000 series. If we pick the name you suggest, you win a watch from the renamed collection that we'll use on Orient Watch's official U.S. website.










*Why does this series deserve a new name?*

Here's why we think the CDH0000 series is worthy of a more creative name:

*Dual Time Function. *If you're a traveler or correspond often with someone in a different time zone, this 24-hour dial that can switch between 2 time zones of your choosing is ideal. Switching is easy, too. Just rotate the crown on the inner ring and combine the current location with the current time to obtain the time in another time zone.

*40-hour Power Reserve Indicator. *Your watch will never run out of steam as long as you keep an eye on its 40-hour power reserve indicator. (Not that you'll have to worry, since you'll never want to take this automatic watch off, anyway.) And with its skeleton caseback, you can see the inner mechanical workings of each watch in this series.

*Stainless Steel Case. *The CDH0000 series can last for generations with their extremely durable stainless-steel cases. Each watch in this series has a water resistance up to 50m and comes with a genuine leather band in black or brown.

*Where did "CDH0000" come from?*

Okay, so we've established that CDH0000 isn't exactly a sexy name, while we've shown its worthy of one. So why was it deemed "CDH0000" in the first place?

All Orient watch models have a combination of letters and numbers in their name, which correspond with identifiable properties, such as the color of a watch's face. Because all Orient movements are made in-house, this system is very helpful in identifying everything from the particular movement to the type of bracelet.

For example:










Sure, a name like "CDH0000" helps explain a watch's "DNA" (if you know the codes).

But model names like these aren't very helpful for the average person, which is probably why Orient fans nicknamed the Orient CEM6500, the "Orient Mako" even before our _Name That Watch _contest existed.

*Contest Details*

Okay, we've babbled long enough. Now it's your turn to shine!

Here are the rules/details: 


Comment below to submit your suggested _series name_. No need to submit a name for each color.
If the chosen name is submitted by multiple contestants, only the first commenter, based on timestamp, will win.
Winner receives 1 Orient Watch pictured above.
Contest ends on March 31, 2010 at 12 a.m. EST.

_Remember,_ _if your suggested name wins, it will be used on the official U.S. Orient Watch Site, and you will receive a FREE WATCH from this collection._


----------



## jay.scratch

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

speed traveler


----------



## outatime

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about "Tour Master"


----------



## Armchair

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Global Time Zone :-!


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Globetrotter


----------



## samanator

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Speedster.


----------



## Infinis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Coaster (Because of the speed functions and the "cool"ness of the look)
Orient Cyclop (Because of the design)


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

*C*lassic *R*eserve *T*raveler ( *CRT* )


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Urbanite


----------



## MM13

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Orient Trip


----------



## igorycha

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Wonderer


----------



## restless

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Orbiter (the short form would be "the OO" which points to the dual functions)


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Nomad :-!


----------



## Popoki Nui

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Globemaster Power Reserve.


----------



## koolpep

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient GMTler
Orient Timezoner
Orient TZ
Orient Unite
Orient A Tale Of Two Cities
Orient Zeitgeist (zeit=time)
Orient Zeitzone (timezone in german)
Orient TravelPlanner


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Scout Master


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

World Traveler Power Reserve


----------



## NeoTiger

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Marco Polo


----------



## 9 iron

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient World Traveler.


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Journey

Orient Passage


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Traverse

Orient Triumph


----------



## Caraptor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Duo Reserve


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Spinner

Orient Obfuscator!

Orient Discs of Death!


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

LOL... ok I'm sorry  I just love simple watches... this one reminds me of a fish lure.

Orient Fish Lure !!!!


----------



## Caraptor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Velocity Duo Reserve


----------



## Caraptor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Zonemaster Reserve


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Venture Reserve


----------



## Caraptor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Timewarp Reserve


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dashboard
Orient Console
Orient Master Control
Orient Master Console
Orient Dual Time


----------



## nhoJ

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Soar

Orient Fly


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Master of Time


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Majestic Explorer


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Two Time
Orient Double Time
Orient 24-Hour GMT

"Orient 24-Hour GMT series" sounds nice.


----------



## nhoJ

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Rocket Man


----------



## Pit Boss

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Executive Explorer or The Explorer.


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Regulator

The "Regulator Series"

I like :-!


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Speedmaster


----------



## Ashed

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Shift


----------



## crew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Wanderer
Orient Journeyman
Orient Voyager
Orient Wayfarer


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Nomadic Reserve


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Horizon


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Sojourner

Mike


----------



## Big0range

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

the Double Double


----------



## Tom3

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dual Time Traveler

or

Orient Traveler


----------



## devildog2067

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Explorer GMT
Orient GMT Navigator (connection to the "Navitimer" name, b/c of the slide rule)


----------



## Tom3

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Forgot the Power Reserve so let's try...

Orient Time Traveler Reserve

or

Orient Traveler Reserve

This watch would be nice when I'm taking groups to Europe in the summer.


----------



## koolpep

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Wanderlust
Orient Timemaster
Orient Call of Time
Orient Timehugger


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Quadromatic or Quadramatic whichever sounds better.
Quadro (Quadra) means 4 for the 4 functions added to the basic timekeeping, date, power reserve, dual time and slide rule. matic for automatic.


----------



## kroko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Since the general appearance/ function theme is "travel" I suggest:

Orient Time Traveler Power Reserve. For short Orient TT Power Reserve


----------



## v76

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Windrider
Orient Wingfoot


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Master Dual Home Time


----------



## mnm

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Voyager GMT
Wayfarer GMT
Tuareg GMT
Journalist GMT
Elegant GMT


----------



## Foxglove

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dual Time Sport
Orient Dual Time Race

~Ross


----------



## jguan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Wanderlust Reserve


----------



## gioreeko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about:
Orient Horizon Dual-Time or
Orient Elegance Reserve


----------



## sport1000

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Trek


----------



## spm17

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient World Rambler


----------



## molarface

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Hmmm, why has no one mentioned ...THE ORIENT EXPRESS


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

ROFL --- Very nice!


----------



## gadgetfreak

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Trekker
Orient Duo


----------



## Valaker

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

->The Orient Diplomat World Time series

-> Orient Continent(al) Series

-> Orient Metropolitan Power Reserve World Time series

:thanks


----------



## rcook55

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Pardon my mad photoshop skillz but I wanted to illustrate my thoughts.

I propose the name Orient Hourglass.


----------



## scottymac

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Frequent Flier
Orient Executive Class
Orient Jet Set
Orient Grand Tourer


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Walkabout
Orient Walkabout Reserve
Orient Walkabout Quest
Orient Safari Walkabout Touring (SWAT for short)
Orient Touring
Orient Touring Reserve
Orient Duo Quest
Orient Safari Quest 
Orient Safari
Orient Safari Reserve Touring (SRT for short)
Orient Quest Reserve
Orient Quest Reserve Touring (QRT for short)


----------



## rcoreytaylor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The "Indiana" or the "Indy" (as in Jones) - I don't know why, that's just the first thing that popped into my head.

Cheers!
Corey


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



rcook55 said:


> Pardon my mad photoshop skillz but I wanted to illustrate my thoughts.
> 
> I propose the name Orient Hourglass.


I can see that... :-!


----------



## Kyle L

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Orient Zone :-d


----------



## SydneyDan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient DATELINE Power Reserve


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Mistral


----------



## scottymac

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



SydneyDan said:


> Orient DATELINE Power Reserve


Oh, nice! Like that one.


----------



## nunocrt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient GMT correspondant


----------



## nhoJ

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Jet

Orient Pilot

Orient Sullenberger or Orient Sully


----------



## dbhmgb

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Stargazer


----------



## antiscout

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

World Reserve.

It conveys the dual time, world traveling aspect, the reserve power functionality, and gives it an exclusive/classy feel in a short, easily recognizable, and memorable name.

World Reserve.


----------



## mrsnak

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Global Dominator


----------



## jga.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient khronos

orient khronos gmt


----------



## In_Front

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Executive Speed
Orient Executive GMT
Orient Urban Executive
Orient Urban World
Orient Entrepreneur
Orient Cosmopolitan
Orient Universal Time
Orient Planetary
Orient Vagabond
Orient Executive Tourist
Orient Exclusive Tourist
Orient Pathfinder
Orient In_Front :-d


----------



## jga.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Cape Horn (Cabo de Hornos) In the South America. The most Southerly Point were the Pacific Ocean Meets the Atlantic Ocean (dual time concept) Two Oceans connected by time Orient Cape Horn.

Orient Drake (Passage of Drake, were the Pacific Ocean mix with the Atlantic Ocean)

:-!


----------



## Cursor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



molarface said:


> Hmmm, why has no one mentioned ...THE ORIENT EXPRESS


My thought exactly. This man wins a watch!


----------



## gg22

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Maestro


----------



## profab1

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I'll name it *ATLAS*


----------



## jga.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

ORIENT I40 (The Interstate 40 runs from North Carolina (Eastern Standard Time) to California (Pacific Standard Time). A perfect match for the need of a Dual Time watch. The number 40 is related to the 40hrs of Power Reserve. Finally an Interstate was designed for the use of motor vehicles (SPEED MPH/KPH).

YOUR NEW ORIENT I40


----------



## subrosa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Kronos
Orient Eos
Orient Timemastreo
Orient Express
Orient Traverse
Orient Dizone

:-!


----------



## ulackfocus

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> If you're new to our _Name That Watch_ contest, Orient has been involving fans in coming up with creative names for a number of Orient watch series. Why? Well, the name "Orient CDH0000" doesn't mean much to those unfamiliar with the code and probably only excites those who enjoy decoding _Little Orphan Annie_ secret messages.


Well, if you're going to use scenes from A Christmas Story to promote the contest, you should name the watch the Red Rider Dual Time.

oh, by the way - _you'll shoot your eye out!_ :-d


----------



## kjw

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Commander


----------



## fellali

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Expedia


----------



## MaxPower!

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Great looking watch!

Orient TwinRing
Orient RaceCourse
Orient Dual Racer
Orient Twin Racer
Orient Speed Twin
Orient Speed Dual


----------



## scottwire

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Infinity


----------



## B-Meister

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Traveler DTR (Dual Time Reserve)
Orient Duet
Orient Dual-T
Orient Ventura


----------



## Slant

Orient OVO (pronounced "oval") - because 1st thing I see on the dial is

O
\/
O


----------



## Kyle L

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Commando
Orient Stargazer
Orient Timemaster


----------



## flawless51

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Worldmaster
Orient Travelmaster
Orient Frontier
Orient Vagabond :-!
Orient Wanderer
Orient Nomad
Orient Speedrover


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Classic Crossing
Classic Corresponder
Corresponder Reserve
Correspondent Reserve
Classic Correspondent
Rendezvous Reserve (RR)
Classic Rendezvous
Classic Crusader
Crusader
Crusader Reserve
Expedition Reserve
The Expedition
Migrator
Rover Reserve
Classic Rover
Rover

I am having way too much fun :-! And spending way to much time thinking about this !


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Conductor
Orient Twin Conductor
Orient Conductor GMT
Orient Twin Conductor GMT


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Zephyr
Orient Titan
Orient Aeon
Orient Globus
Orient Marlin


----------



## Chev James

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Ruler


----------



## outatime

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Originally Posted by *molarface*  
_Hmmm, why has no one mentioned ...THE ORIENT EXPRESS_



Cursor said:


> My thought exactly. This man wins a watch!


 +1:-!


----------



## ArticMan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Longitude
Orient Equator
Orient Pila


----------



## jhon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

(Tounge firmly in cheek ;-))
Rainman
Scrutinizer
Guesstimate

and to win..
Xplicit
Synchro


----------



## tenj

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient TT - Time Traveller

or in Latin

Orient VV - Vicis Viator


----------



## RPZ

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Meridian


----------



## hpark21

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Hmmm...
I will throw in:
Orient GimmeMyFreeWatch

Seriously:
Orient Two Timer Power Reserve
Orient RDM (Reserve De Marche) Dual Time 
Orient RDM Home Time
Orient RDM Master Traveller
Orient RDM Nautica


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient (Travel)Master
Orient Exchange
Orient All (Oriental, get it? Encompassing GMT, power reserve, dual time, auto, *ALL* the necessary complications)


----------



## jimmycarrera

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Spirograph

(all those circles!)


----------



## MdN

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

They look snake-y... Orient Ophidia?


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient International
Orient Equinox


----------



## dougcee

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Sea Horizon
Orient Hurricane
Orient Windjammer
Orient Shanghai


----------



## PeGe

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient X-Country (cross country)
Orient X-Continent


----------



## westcoasttiger

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Ronin


----------



## Kyle L

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Flightmaster


----------



## Toronto Pete

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Black Widow.


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Gulf Stream


----------



## TorzJohnson

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Emissary


----------



## D1sturb3d0gre

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

orient auto servo
orient universitas vicis


----------



## ocada

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I'm going with the Orient Attache.


----------



## watchgolfer

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

My suggestions

Orient Passport
Orient Premier World Traveler
Orient Premier Time Traveler


----------



## SJS101

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Concentric Timer Series
or
"The Double Ought" Series


----------



## Ryan Alden

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

simple;

Orient Dual Time Power Reserve
:-!

regards
Ryan


----------



## gojira

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Just throwing in:

Orient Grand GMT Reserve
Orient GMT DuoMaster
Orient Jetsetter


----------



## dosei

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Traveler
Orient Voyager
Orient Two Timer
Orient Odyssey
Orient Windows of Time
Orient World Timer


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient insomnia


----------



## ArticMan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Shifter
Orient Timeline
Orient Timeliner


----------



## biotechee

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Excellent looking watch...

"The Spectre"

And if you're not picking mine, I vote for the person who suggested "The Orient Express".


----------



## t1nhoo

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Earth Sync
World Mission
World X-plorer 
Mission X-plorer


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient World Expedition


----------



## fbd223

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> *Name That Watch - The Orient CDH0000*
> 
> How many people can say they've named a watch before? It's a rare honor, and right now, you have a chance to snag the bragging rights by taking part in Orient's _Name That Watch_ contest.
> 
> If you're new to our _Name That Watch_ contest, Orient has been involving fans in coming up with creative names for a number of Orient watch series. Why? Well, the name "Orient CDH0000" doesn't mean much to those unfamiliar with the code and probably only excites those who enjoy decoding _Little Orphan Annie_ secret messages.
> 
> So that's why we are looking to you to help us come up with a cooler name for the CDH0000 series. If we pick the name you suggest, you win a watch from the renamed collection that we'll use on Orient Watch's official U.S. website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why does this series deserve a new name?*
> 
> Here's why we think the CDH0000 series is worthy of a more creative name:
> 
> *Dual Time Function. *If you're a traveler or correspond often with someone in a different time zone, this 24-hour dial that can switch between 2 time zones of your choosing is ideal. Switching is easy, too. Just rotate the crown on the inner ring and combine the current location with the current time to obtain the time in another time zone.
> 
> *40-hour Power Reserve Indicator. *Your watch will never run out of steam as long as you keep an eye on its 40-hour power reserve indicator. (Not that you'll have to worry, since you'll never want to take this automatic watch off, anyway.) And with its skeleton caseback, you can see the inner mechanical workings of each watch in this series.
> 
> *Stainless Steel Case. *The CDH0000 series can last for generations with their extremely durable stainless-steel cases. Each watch in this series has a water resistance up to 50m and comes with a genuine leather band in black or brown.
> 
> *Where did "CDH0000" come from?*
> 
> Okay, so we've established that CDH0000 isn't exactly a sexy name, while we've shown its worthy of one. So why was it deemed "CDH0000" in the first place?
> 
> All Orient watch models have a combination of letters and numbers in their name, which correspond with identifiable properties, such as the color of a watch's face. Because all Orient movements are made in-house, this system is very helpful in identifying everything from the particular movement to the type of bracelet.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, a name like "CDH0000" helps explain a watch's "DNA" (if you know the codes).
> 
> But model names like these aren't very helpful for the average person, which is probably why Orient fans nicknamed the Orient CEM6500, the "Orient Mako" even before our _Name That Watch _contest existed.
> 
> *Contest Details*
> 
> Okay, we've babbled long enough. Now it's your turn to shine!
> 
> Here are the rules/details:
> 
> 
> Comment below to submit your suggested _series name_. No need to submit a name for each color.
> If the chosen name is submitted by multiple contestants, only the first commenter, based on timestamp, will win.
> Winner receives 1 Orient Watch pictured above.
> Contest ends on March 31, 2010 at 12 a.m. EST.
> 
> _Remember,_ _if your suggested name wins, it will be used on the official U.S. Orient Watch Site, and you will receive a FREE WATCH from this collection._


Orientimer World


----------



## gioreeko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I've come up with a few more:
Orient Vagabond Reserve
Orient Passport GMT
Orient Adamo
Orient Alarius
Orient Gravitas Reserve


----------



## v76

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Timescape
Orient Twin Timer


----------



## sacrosanct79

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Jet lag
Orient Equator 
Orient Prime Meridian
Orient Zone Master
Orient Roulette
Orient Moon Chaser (The look reminds me of a crescent moon over a dark sky.. And to chase the moon you would travel a lot.. Hmmmm)
Orient Moon Master

Sorry If I doubled any..

I like these already posted:
Orient Vagabond
Orient Jet Set / Jet Setter
:-!


----------



## particleman

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient ExCursion
done :-!


----------



## jhon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about..

Quantam
Discovery
Spiro
InSpiro
Spiral
Fractal
Curve 
Carver
Orbiter
Vernier
InVivo
Powerhouse
Corsair
Veritas
Rotary
Cosmos
Vogue
Velociraptor


----------



## Longines19AS

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Thinking of mythology, the Japanese thunder God, Raijin, is supposed to beat his thunder drums with double headed drumsticks, so how about Orient Raijin?

Or from Roman mythology since Janus is phonetically similar to a not very auspicious word, how about Orient Dioscuri, from the imortal twins Castor and Polydeuces, who were allowed among mortals and gods on a day on day off basis?

Or, from Indian myths, the hindu god Kali is often portrayed in two forms, so Orient Kali?

Lastly from Celtic myths, Orient Lugus, from a god with two heads.


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Journeyman
Orient Journeyman Reserve
Orient World Journeyman
Orient World Journeyman Reserve

Mike


----------



## mnm

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Diplomat GMT
Orient Ambassador GMT


----------



## Escapemen

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Albatross

The black and white color of the watch resembles the bird.
Albatross is the bird with the biggest wingspan (2-3 meters).
Albatross has long live (50 years).
Albatross can fly hours without flapping the wing. 
Albatross can travels very long distances.
Albatross projects the image of sailor navigating in the ocean, open sea, freedom...
Albatross brings good luck when it follows your ship.

You can name variations in the collection as:
Wandering Albatross,
Royal Albatross,
Waved Albatross,
Black-footed Albatross,
White-capped Albatross,
Grey-headed Albatross,
Yellow-nosed Albatross.


----------



## torquemada

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Duti (Dual Time) or DuTi
Orient Dutir (Dual Time Reserve) or DuTiR


----------



## tyler.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Aston.


----------



## qantor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Fantom or Phantom.

Orient R2. For this one, may be it's the wine effect...


----------



## boeing747

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

:roll:
747,
this is the airplane everytime I took between countries, a name every traveller remember. Or

Apollo,
US moonlanding program, traveling between earth and moon, 24 hours in dark. The problem is how you rotate a rotor of this watch in no gravity? Or

Pilot,
very simple, but Apple is a great computer company, right?


----------



## kew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient GMT Director


----------



## faridx82

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Reservo Duo , simply because its so classy, power Reserve and Dual wheel thingy.


----------



## dringer

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Timelord


----------



## dominichimself

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

we can be innovative and give it a japanese name instead since orient's origin is from japan :

世界の時刻 (World Time)

:-!


----------



## Kinz

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Magellan 
Pangea


----------



## orrice

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about the McFly (from Back to the Future :-!)?


----------



## Woodrobin

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Well, the arrangement of the power meter semicircle over the date circle reminds me of the symbol for Mercury, the Roman god of travelers, as well as the symbol for the metal mercury, which flows like water at room temperature, much like the smooth motion of the metallic mechanism of the watch.










(image © 2005 Metalprices.com LLC )

So I would propose:

Orient Mercury


----------



## wdigeorge

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

*Orient Power Traveler* (has dual meaning...refers to the power reserve...dual time for the frequent world 'power' traveler...)


----------



## boeing747

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Challenger,
To remember 7 astronauts who lost life in Challenger Space Shuttle accident. To inspire younger generation devote to coming space traveling age. You can have 7 colors/styles under CDH0000 to represent each of 7 astronauts. Thank for consideration.


----------



## Twitche

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Templar
Orient Templar Duo

Orient Rogue - using the connotation of rogue that signifies defiance and advocating uniqueness in the world of horology.


----------



## polaco23

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Two-Timer

b-)


----------



## boeing747

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Saturn,
The sixth planet of Solar system with many distinguish Rings.


----------



## jefnando

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


>


And i thought the name was already written on the dial : *Orient Dual Time..*


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I propose Orient Black Pearl Reserve, it kinda has the ring of a fine wine, it will only get better with time....lol

And I vote for the person who came up with 'Infinity', I only wish I had come up with it first...lol


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Just thought of another one...now I'm going to be obsessed with this...lol
Orient AutoTrek


----------



## zeljan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

NaviZone

Navigation - is a process of reading and controling the movement of a craft or wehicle from one place to another.

Time zone is a region of the earth that has uniform standard time usually referred to as local time.

BRG

Zeljko


----------



## akshayb

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I like to call this watch as:

Orient speed zone / Orient Speedster

Or my second option will be:

Orient Scout


----------



## tisoris

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

worldmaster


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Orient Dualist


----------



## NightScar

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Sky Lord
Orient Sky Master
Orient Sky Life
Orient Arial Justice
Orient Arial Attack
Orient Free-Fly
Orient Arial Freedom
Orient Twin Time
Orient Dual Regulate


----------



## dougcee

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Matador
Orient Flying Tiger
Orient Hercules
Orient Lightning


----------



## AsianSpeed

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Timezone
Orient "Magellan"
Orient Voyager
Orient Time Traveler


----------



## tinknocker

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orients All-in-one Auto


----------



## unwatched

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Grand Touring Reserve - Orient GT Reserve or Orient GTR for short.


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Planet Master
Orient Delta Tango (for Dual Time)


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I saw somebody before me had suggested 'Grand Tourer', but like so many things, if you just change the language, I suggest Orient Gran Tourismo...


----------



## Tictocdoc

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The orient HELMSMAN ....

Why HELMSMAN? The hour markers remind one of a ships steering wheel, thus subtlely invoking thoughts of travel to a distant place Essential tools for the helmsman's readily available on his wrist. A slide rule to aid in navigational calculations. Dual time to keep keep track of time at your home port as you traverse one time zone after another. A Calendar to keep track of the days passed ...... and power reserve so you can sleep confident that your watch hasnt missed a beat..

HELMSMAN


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Okay, this is it! If you turn this watch on it's side, the two sub dials split by the minute and hour hands look like a motorcycle, so (drum roll please) let's call this bad boy the HOG RIDER!:-d And then the original hogrider can be freed from it's constraints to be renamed the Hammerhead!lol


----------



## Popoki Nui

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

This contest -and all your contests- are open to usa residents only, right?

Well?


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Speed Seeker
Orient Planet DT (Dual Time)


----------



## Ecko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Traveler :-!


----------



## harryd3333

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Complication


----------



## c2transform

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Camel


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient "Tiger"

or

Orient "Tora" (which means tiger in Japanese)

Since this is a new model for the new "Tiger" year.


----------



## blinx

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Easy View


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Speed Star


----------



## jhon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Another couple..

Orient Holistic
Orient Holograph


----------



## nsjong

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

No, I remember the Metro-series being won by a Canadian.



Popoki Nui said:


> This contest -and all your contests- are open to usa residents only, right?
> 
> Well?


----------



## BuckyThreadkiller

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Gemini
Orient Duet
Orient Correspondent


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Saturn

Because the dial looks like Saturn rings.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about the Orient Equinox? Or the Orient Horizon? Maybe the Orient Crossroads? Has anyone said Orient Roadster yet?


----------



## DIRTY_S30

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Traveler
Orient Calator (Traveler in Romanian)
Orient Reiziger (Traveler in Dutch)
Orient A Tiempo ( On Time in Spanish)
Orient Eclipse
Orient Sol ***** (Black sun in spanish, dial markings look like a sun)
Orient Portal
Orient Continuum


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Fusion

-for fusing multiple functions in a single watch


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I don't know if this is a repeat, but Orient Metropolitan?


----------



## RPZ

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

On the avian theme.....
_
Orient Shearwater_

Perhaps alittle obscure for some people. However, the Sooty Shearwater is a traveller extraordinaire, apparently covering up to _46,0000 miles_ across and around the pacific ocean from New Zealand, to Japan, Alaska, California and even South America in a figure eight pattern every year. Also found in the Atlantic region with similar wide ranging habits.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article602848.ece

Adding ...

_Orient Skua_

Which is, like the Arctic Tern, a more pole to pole traveller, it stills ranges quite widely in the course of it's journeys.


----------



## The Mate

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> I don't know if this is a repeat, but Orient Metropolitan?


My suggestions:
Orient Tempus
Orient Ubiquity


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dual task
Orient Double duty
Orient Twin peak
Orient Concurrent


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Era
Orient Renaissance 
Orient Da Vinci


----------



## Wachulookingat

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Isn't this contest finished already? Why are people posting on it still....


----------



## Bruno.M

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Lifestyle


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Wachulookingat said:


> Isn't this contest finished already? Why are people posting on it still....





orientwatchusa said:


> *Name That Watch - The Orient CDH0000*
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 31, 2010 at 12 a.m. EST.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Allright, you'll need a name that sounds catchy but will need some explanation, can't be to obvious. How about the Orient Spanda

Which would be short for Speed Panda (because of the black-white theme).


----------



## gadgetfreak

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Wrestler
Because it looks like a *Lucha libre mask
*


----------



## tick-automatic-tock

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

"Orient Jet Set"

or

"Orient Jet Set Reserve"

or

"Orient Jet Setter"

or

"Orient Jet Setter Reserve"

-It's elegant, classy, and ideal for the frequent traveler.

or

"Orient Oracle"


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Momentum 
Orient Impulse
Orient Sync
Orient Synchrotron


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Wachulookingat said:


> Isn't this contest finished already? Why are people posting on it still....


 well, in that case, the contest should've been over after my first name suggestion....lol;-)
Actually, it ends Mar 31st....


----------



## greywolf

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dimension
Orient Transporter

GW:-!

BTW if I repeated one, sorry.... after the first 6 pages they all sounded the same.


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Chief Executive
Orient CEO
Orient Chairman
Orient Boss
Orient TopGun
Orient Virtuoso


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Pro
Orient Professional
Orient Dual Time Pro
Orient King Master DT (Dual Time)
Orient King Master Pro


----------



## flori78

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Crunchtime

You need to "crunch"time everytime you travel. :thanks


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Quantum
Orient Quanta
Orient Time machine
Orient Warp


----------



## Escapemen

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient sponsors Subaru in the 24h Rennen Nürburgring, and produces a line of STI watches, we can call this:

24h Rennen (German for "race"), or
24h Enduro


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Detective
Orient Holmes


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Extreme
Orient Ultimate


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient LeMans
Orient Ouroboros
Orient Velociraptor
Orient UFO
Orient Cosmos
Orient Infinit
Orient Universe
Orient Multiverse
Orient Continua (plural of Continuum)
Orient Space-Time


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Spin
Orient Loop


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Jupiter (has 4 moons)


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Light
Orient Lightspeed
Orient Lightyear
Orient Parsec
Orient Gaggles


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I think I got a winner:

Orient Godspeed

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Godspeed


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dual Lion
- for the dual time function and the 2 lions in Orient logo

Orient Lion King
Orient Simba


----------



## jbw52

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Time Commander
Time Continuum


----------



## gadgetfreak

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Zero 
since the zeros in *CDH0000* add up to zero


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Has anybody mentioned Orient Axis?


----------



## jlow28

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Heritage
Orient Victory


----------



## acidblack

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient aenaon.....


----------



## MaxPower!

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient 88 (referencing the speed in mph required for time travel, this watch would come in handy for that)
Orient XO (for Executive Orient)
Orient Synchro (Hacking movement allows accurate syncing)


----------



## Tictocdoc

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Is it over yet?? who won??


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Viaggiatore
Orient Viaggio
Orient Globemaster
Orient Excursion
Orient Expedition
Orient Voyage
Orient Duo Timer


----------



## J.D.B.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Duo-Flight.

Josh


----------



## a1trino

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Shadow
Orient Rocker
Orient Black Rock
Orient Midnight Hour


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

"Royal Orient"

-or-

"Orient Royale"

-or-

"Orient Valpolicella"

-or-

"Orient Trans-Continental"

-or-

"Orient Terminus"

-or-

"Orient Midnight"

//(The colour play on the black dials and the slightly chopped off subdials)

-or-

"Orient 8" 
//(due to the arrangement and look of the sub-dials)


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Transit

I don't know why, but I think Orient Modesto sounds cool....lol

Orient Calypso

Orient Orion

Orient Duomatic 40

Orient Imperial Reserve

Orient Centurion

Orient Accuchron

Orient Autochron

Orient Chronoplex

Orient Duplex

Orient Valient

Orient Travachron

Orient Watchamacallit....I'm tired:-d


----------



## markrlondon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Timerider


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Eternity


----------



## ilovedt

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Energy
Orient Power
Orient Volt


----------



## sky2010

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient TNT (for such as "Two Nation Time".....)
Orient Nova
Orient North Star
Orient Polaris


----------



## Sweep seconds

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Ambassador

Orient Embassy

Orient Marco Polo

Orient Explorer

Orient Magellan

Orient Mercator

Orient World Charter

Orient Charter

Orient Discoverer

Orient Challenger


----------



## Bijeet

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I have a few names in mind:
Eien
Zutto
Itsumademo (in Japanese all of them mean forever)


----------



## sharkfin

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient HOT TUB TIME MACHINE 

ok seriously

Biennale 
bi reserve timing
reserve duo timing
doble tempo
2x
duplex reserve
bi orient reserve
auto bi reserve
bi-automatic-reserve BAR
two timer reserve

I need a drink.
Dave.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



sharkfin said:


> Orient HOT TUB TIME MACHINE
> 
> ok seriously
> 
> Biennale
> bi reserve timing
> reserve duo timing
> doble tempo
> 2x
> duplex reserve
> bi orient reserve
> auto bi reserve
> bi-automatic-reserve BAR
> two timer reserve
> 
> I need a drink.
> Dave.


Orient Hottubtimemachine for the win!!!:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## sharkfin

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

orient

duomatic reserve

duomatic time DMT
bimatic time
bimatic reserve

Dave


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Okay, my last entries...lol

Orient Duograph
Orient Grand Continental
Orient Multigraph
Orient Sobriquet (In reference to the 'Name this watch' contest)
Orient Alias
Orient Nom de Guerre
Orient Nomen
Orient Autograph
Orient Monogram
Orient Moniker
Orient Concours (another word for 'contest')
Orient Esquire
Orient Coronet
Orient Merit
Orient Dupligraph

I'm done, good luck to all!!!:-!


----------



## JFan

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient 40 hour traveler.


----------



## sharkfin

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

duplicity reserve

I still like Hot Tub Time Machine:-!
Dave


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Air
Orient Air Time
Orient Sunrise
Orient Sunset

but none of those beat Orient Godspeed ! ;-)


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

It's dials are like astronomical bodies (as many said here Sun, Moon) therefore...

*Orient Astrolabe
Orient Astrolabio
Orient Astrolabium
*

From wikipedia:
*Astrolabe*: a historical astronomical instrument used by classical astronomers, navigators, and astrologers. *Its many uses include* locating and predicting the positions of the Sun, Moon, planets, and stars; *determining local time*


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I know I said I was done lastnight, but I can't help myself...lol I think about this all day at work:-d

Orient Regulus


----------



## thedoover

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Not sure if these have been submitted, as there were so many names suggested, but:

Orient Consul
Orient Consulate
Orient Diplomat
Orient Wayfarer
Orient Grand Tour


----------



## rcoreytaylor

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

_*Argonaut *_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argonauts


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

So when do they announce the winner for these contests? Do they make an announcement here or on the website or both?


----------



## thedoover

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



thedoover said:


> Not sure if these have been submitted, as there were so many names suggested, but:
> 
> Orient Consul
> Orient Consulate
> Orient Diplomat
> Orient Wayfarer
> Orient Grand Tour


or how bout
Orient Meridian
Orient Passage
Orient Passport
Orient Manifest


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



thedoover said:


> or how bout
> Orient Meridian
> Orient Passage
> Orient Passport
> Orient Manifest


 the contest ended lastnight at 12:00 EST....anyword yet of who won?


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

So, when Orient US going to announce the 'name that watch n win it contest' winner?


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Caseiko said:


> So, when Orient US going to announce the 'name that watch n win it contest' winner?


 well, it is Easter weekend, so I assume they will announce Monday? After that, I'd start wondering:-d


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Or maybe, are they still in Aprill Fool mood..?


----------



## swehner

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient TMI (pronounced "Timmy") Stands for Time Measurement International .
This will unboubtedly be morphed by cynical homorists on this site and others into the nickname "_Too Much Information"_ .This hobby is supposed to be fun!


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



swehner said:


> Orient TMI (pronounced "Timmy") Stands for Time Measurement International .
> This will unboubtedly be morphed by cynical homorists on this site and others into the nickname "_Too Much Information"_ .This hobby is supposed to be fun!


 Not sure how this relates to the contest winner not being announced in a timely manner? But I will say these contests are a blast!:-! I'd hate for them to become a sore spot on this forum. Kind of like the 'Someone will win a watch this Sunday' contest, as people are getting impatient because they havn't recieved the promised participation discount codes yet.....


----------



## hoojy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

_*Terra Domine*_ (Earth Master)

_*Ultimatic*_

_*Twin Traveler Automatic*_

_*Double Time Automatic*_

_*Master Traveler*_


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



hoojy said:


> _*Terra Domine*_ (Earth Master)
> 
> _*Ultimatic*_
> 
> _*Twin Traveler Automatic*_
> 
> _*Double Time Automatic*_
> 
> _*Master Traveler*_


Here are the rules/details:


Comment below to submit your suggested _series name_. No need to submit a name for each color.
If the chosen name is submitted by multiple contestants, only the first commenter, based on timestamp, will win.
Winner receives 1 Orient Watch pictured above.
Contest ends on March 31, 2010 at 12 a.m. EST.

_Remember,_ _if your suggested name wins, it will be used on the official U.S. Orient Watch Site, and you will receive a FREE WATCH from this collection_


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Have they picked a winner for this yet? 
Orient Watch USA says "Duel Time Zone Power"


----------



## littlesteven

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Dual-Time Reserve


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



WillMK5 said:


> Have they picked a winner for this yet?
> Orient Watch USA says "Duel Time Zone Power"


Are you kidding? with all the awesome sounding names people suggested in this thread, and _that_ is what they came up with? No offense if that is a suggestion from somebody in this thread, in that case, congratulations! But I don't remember seeing that combination.... It almost sounds as if they forgot to add 'reserve' after the 'power'....:think:


----------



## markrlondon

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> Are you kidding? with all the awesome sounding names people suggested in this thread, and _that_ is what they came up with? No offense is that is a suggestion from somebody in this thread, in that case, congratulations! But I don't remember seeing that combination.... It almost sounds as if they forgot to add 'reserve' after the 'power'....:think:


The description at http://www.orientwatchusa.com/collection.php?c=13 is simply "Dual Time Zone Power Reserve". It's a description, not a name.

As far as I can see, we have yet to see a winner for this competition announced.

Let us be patient.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



markrlondon said:


> The description at http://www.orientwatchusa.com/collection.php?c=13 is simply "Dual Time Zone Power Reserve". It's a description, not a name.
> 
> As far as I can see, we have yet to see a winner for this competition announced.
> 
> Let us be patient.


 yes, I do remember reading that description before this contest began, now that I think about it;-) Patience is a virtue, but the suspense is killing me....lol


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> yes, I do remember reading that description before this contest began, now that I think about it;-) Patience is a virtue, but the suspense is killing me....lol


The suspense is killing us


----------



## scottymac

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



sharkfin said:


> Orient HOT TUB TIME MACHINE


That is outstanding. :-!


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Considering they have a few hundred suggestions to sort through, it may take a few days to come up with a winner. Patience, patience...

Mike


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

How about calling a spade a spade? I'd call it the Orient Ugly Stick. Sorry! :-x


----------



## watchgolfer

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I'm sure they have to run the name past legal for any trademark infringement and past marketing before can announce the winning name. But I agree can't wait to get my watch.LOL


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



watchgolfer said:


> I'm sure they have to run the name past legal for any trademark infringement and past marketing before can announce the winning name. But I agree can't wait to get my watch.LOL


 that's the spirit!;-)


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



mjbernier said:


> Considering they have a few hundred suggestions to sort through, it may take a few days to come up with a winner. Patience, patience...
> 
> Mike


Indeed.

I estimate there are around five hundred names posted...

Watchgolfer also remind us about the legal procedure that follows the name selection...

But even understanding all that, the expectation for the result only builds up over time.

Patience must have we ;-)


----------



## Escapemen

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

To keep our mind off the wait, lets discuss:
If you win the contest, which model (1B, 2B and 1W) will you pick as your prize? and why?

I'll pick the 2B because it has a good balance of black and white. 1W is kind of hard to read.


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Hmmmm :think:... I think I would choose the 1B model. With its' black dial, it seems to be the easiest to read (from looking at the various pictures).


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I want the 1B because:


I don't like the brown leather band of the 2B but I love its dials alternating colors
The 1W white hands against its white dial are not the most readable.


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

'If you win the contest' contest....? hhmmmm....


----------



## plustardi

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Flight Engineer


----------



## kew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



plustardi said:


> The Flight Engineer


That sounds like the winner but the contest closed at the end of March. :-d


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Running out of patience......


----------



## gioreeko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Can someone from Orient just give us an update?


----------



## AndrewSo

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

"The Viagiattore Series" (viagiattore is Italian for traveler).

If you don't pick my idea, please choose the one below. 


54fighting said:


> Orient Grand Voyager Reserve


That name is simply magnificent.


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



AndrewSo said:


> "The Viagiattore Series" (viagiattore is Italian for traveler).


I already said that one. :-d


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

You'll know what.. I think there is no prize at all come to this kind of contest. 
I hope it isn't true but the fact is one of our member won a picture contest weeks or so but until now still didn't receive any prize from Orient. Isn't it correct jay.scratch?? Still, his winning picture has been use by Orient without any consent from him. Link>>>
http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg

Ernie Romer should do something on this kind of matter...

From me and from me only... no more Orient watches!! Yes I'm a watch euthiast but I'm also a customer. Orient start from now on... SUCK!<| 
or maybe triple SUCK!!!<|<|<|


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Caseiko said:


> You'll know what.. I think there is no prize at all come to this kind of contest.
> I hope it isn't true but the fact is one of our member won a picture contest weeks or so but until now still didn't receive any prize from Orient. Isn't it correct jay.scratch?? Still, his winning picture has been use by Orient without any consent from him. Link>>>
> http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg
> 
> Ernie Romer should do something on this kind of matter...
> 
> From me and from me only... no more Orient watches!! Yes I'm a watch euthiast but I'm also a customer. Orient start from now on... SUCK!<|
> or maybe triple SUCK!!!<|<|<|


Are you talking about the watch on the bat photo? The link you provide doesn't show a picture that I see. While I agree that it would be nice for an Orient rep to give us some tidbit of an update, I don't think we need to go around bad-mouthing them.


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4388274623_0e1a01ea2c_b.jpg

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2811958#poststop

http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg

:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Caseiko said:


> You'll know what.. I think there is no prize at all come to this kind of contest.
> I hope it isn't true but the fact is one of our member won a picture contest weeks or so but until now still didn't receive any prize from Orient. Isn't it correct jay.scratch?? Still, his winning picture has been use by Orient without any consent from him. Link>>>
> http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg
> 
> Ernie Romer should do something on this kind of matter...
> 
> From me and from me only... no more Orient watches!! Yes I'm a watch euthiast but I'm also a customer. Orient start from now on... SUCK!<|
> or maybe triple SUCK!!!<|<|<|


I have been happy with Orient so far and yes I would like to know which name they are going to pick. You have to remember that they have a lot of names to look at and I am sure that more than one person at Orient will have to agree on the name. I know that I posted 38 different names. Last month I used the "luckpatty" code and received several gifts and a free watch with my orders. You just have to be patient. Below is the free watch and the gifts I received.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



dep1633 said:


> I have been happy with Orient so far and yes I would like to know which name they are going to pick. You have to remember that they have a lot of names to look at and I am sure that more than one person at Orient will have to agree on the name. I know that I posted 38 different names. Last month I used the "luckpatty" code and received several gifts and a free watch with my orders. You just have to be patient. Below is the free watch and the gifts I received.


 man, I used the luckypatty code, and yes, I got the 50% discount, but I didn't recieve any gifts at all.... I do love the watch though:-d


----------



## dep1633

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

It is not a real expensive watch but I am not complaining. I bought these two watches using the code.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



dep1633 said:


> It is not a real expensive watch but I am not complaining. I bought these two watches using the code.


 ahhh, I see, I only bought one watch, so if you buy two watches then they throw in the gifts?lol I really like the Orient CFT00004B, I think that will be my next 'big' watch purchase:-!


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Caseiko said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4388274623_0e1a01ea2c_b.jpg
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2811958#poststop
> 
> http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg
> 
> :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


Okay, good point. *embarrassed*


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Caseiko said:


> You'll know what.. I think there is no prize at all come to this kind of contest.
> I hope it isn't true but the fact is one of our member won a picture contest weeks or so but until now still didn't receive any prize from Orient. Isn't it correct jay.scratch?? Still, his winning picture has been use by Orient without any consent from him. Link>>>
> http://orientwatchusa.com/images/email/april/body.jpg
> 
> Ernie Romer should do something on this kind of matter...
> 
> From me and from me only... no more Orient watches!! Yes I'm a watch euthiast but I'm also a customer. Orient start from now on... SUCK!<|
> or maybe triple SUCK!!!<|<|<|


I'm sure Orient USA wouldnt take the time and money to sponsor this forum, create these contests, and then not follow through. I'm anxious too but I'm being patient. As someone said a little while ago, it probably takes time to get the nicknames approved.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



WillMK5 said:


> I'm sure Orient USA wouldnt take the time and money to sponsor this forum, create these contests, and then not follow through. I'm anxious too but I'm being patient. As someone said a little while ago, it probably takes time to get the nicknames approved.


 I'd like to make a suggestion to OrientUSA and the mods for this forum. In the future, to avoid all of this negativity, all future contests should have an expected time of when the winner will receive any prize(s) won. If there are a solid set of expectations, there leaves no room for skepticism or cynicism. That is my .02 and now I will step off my little soapbox:-d


----------



## jay.scratch

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



WillMK5 said:


> I'm sure Orient USA wouldnt take the time and money to sponsor this forum, create these contests, and then not follow through. I'm anxious too but I'm being patient. As someone said a little while ago, it probably takes time to get the nicknames approved.


Eventually. But what's the point of having their own forum if they can't have anyone that represents the company interacting with costumers. 
Emails don't get answered, pm's don't get answered and threads like this don't get updated.
Would only take less than 5 min to come here and post a simple update. I think everyone agrees with this. Users are just to scared to bring it up. Just an update that's all.
I'm just saing this for all the users who don't wanna say it. I already won the other contest and I'm happy with that.

And yes, my picture was used without my concern and that gives me a bad taste in my mouth from a watch brand that I like and adore their products. I grew up in Portugal so I was already familiar with the brand even before they hit USA.
I got my dad, gf, uncle and friends buying Orient watches just because I point them out how good watches you get for such good prices.
I hate the fact that Caseiko did bring this up to this thread and completely unnecessary <|

I still like Orients btw ;-)
/rant over


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> i'd like to make a suggestion to orientusa and the mods for this forum. In the future, to avoid all of this negativity, all future contests should have an expected time of when the winner will receive any prize(s) won. If there are a solid set of expectations, there leaves no room for skepticism or cynicism. That is my .02 and now i will step off my little soapbox:-d


.

I second the motion, carpevicis|>



jay.scratch said:


> i hate the fact that caseiko did bring this up to this thread and completely unnecessary <|


.

Open thread>> I am sorry jay.. but to me it is necessary. Regretfully to me, until now Orient mod still don't show up to calm and to make the matter straight.


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

and the winner is ....

we need a few more days!

We've narrowed it down.

Thanks for being so patient!


----------



## Infinis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> and the winner is ....
> 
> we need a few more days!
> 
> We've narrowed it down.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient!


Thank you for letting us know that you're working on it. We were getting impatient without any news :-!


----------



## watchgolfer

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I knew Orientwatch would come thru. These things take time. This is a first class organisation. They put out an awesome product. And we should be more appreciative they even do this kind of thing. Thanks to Mark at Orient:thanks.


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

So when I logged on and saw I had a PM from Orient I got really excited, I thought I could have won. Then I realized it was the coupon code. Still very cool, but I got so excited. The anticipation is killing me. :-d


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



WillMK5 said:


> So when I logged on and saw I had a PM from Orient I got really excited, I thought I could have won. Then I realized it was the coupon code. Still very cool, but I got so excited. The anticipation is killing me. :-d


+1


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

yes, I got my coupon code too, half off anything in the store!!:-! Now, the question is, which one?!!LOL


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Dammit!! Why does Orient do this to me?!!!:-d They MADE me pull the trigger again! Had to have another Mako, this time opted for the blue with pepsi dial, but since I already have the yellow with the bracelet, I figured I'd go with the dive strap. When they finally come out with the super oyster with solid end links, I'll get a set for this Mako;-)


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I'm trying to decide between an orange Mako and the black face "classic". I've got a lot of divers..... Not many non-divers..... Love the look of the classic. But I really like divers.... Ugh. o|


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Terry M. said:


> I'm trying to decide between an orange Mako and the black face "classic". I've got a lot of divers..... Not many non-divers..... Love the look of the classic. But I really like divers.... Ugh. o|


 I was thinking of the black faced 'classic' as well, but I can't get past the bubble date window. Plus, it's an obvious homage to Rolex, which just happens to be my Grail, so I'd rather wait for the real thing;-)


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Finally....


----------



## unwatched

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I didn't get a code... :-s Does that mean I won??:-!


----------



## jefnando

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



unwatched said:


> I didn't get a code... :-s Does that mean I won??:-!


I think the code was PMed only to those who participated in the thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=375469


----------



## watchgolfer

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

I guess everybody gave up on them naming a winner.


----------



## crew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



watchgolfer said:


> I guess everybody gave up on them naming a winner.


..... :think:



orientwatchusa said:


> and the winner is ....
> 
> we need a few more days!
> 
> We've narrowed it down.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient!


;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> and the winner is ....
> 
> we need a few more days!
> 
> We've narrowed it down.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient!


Does 5 qualify as 'a few'? ;-)


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient will come through, don't worry. Jayscratch got his yellow mako for winning the photo contest today, so let's all be patient, it will happen!


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> Orient will come through, don't worry. Jayscratch got his yellow mako for winning the photo contest today, so let's all be patient, it will happen!


I agree. Besides, you should be focused on increasing your chances of winning something in the meantime from us, by entering our new Wrist shots contest here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=388407


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

bump!


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

bump!b-)


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> and the winner is ....
> 
> we need a few more days!
> 
> We've narrowed it down.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient!


Any update since two weeks ago? :thanks


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Maybe let us know some of the names you guys have narrowed it down to? Keep things exciting:-!


----------



## Kragerbone

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Zero


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Sorry, the submission deadline was 31st April. Now we are all just waiting for the results. Edit - sorry, March  Miswrote the month.


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> Maybe let us know some of the names you guys have narrowed it down to? Keep things exciting:-!


Great idea... How about the top 5 names??


----------



## Kragerbone

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



X2-Elijah said:


> Sorry, the submission deadline was 31st April. Now we are all just waiting for the results.


This is only 28th April....


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> *Name That Watch - The Orient CDH0000*
> 
> 
> Contest ends on March 31, 2010 at 12 a.m. EST.


----------



## dreski

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient Time Wizzard.


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Kragerbone said:


> This is only 28th April....


He meant deadline was 31st of March.


----------



## Tzimisces

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Since it's not April 31st yet,
Orient Patience
Orient Anticipation

Just Kidding


----------



## Armchair

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Orient "?"


----------



## Caseiko

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Orient When...


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Hmm, more than a month long delay in the result announcement.. Either they are taking it seriously corporate and dealing with trademarks and copyrights, or, what'd be much more unfortunate, the winner is just not responding and the terms deny Orient to release the name without the author's consent..


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Just checked my inbox and...nothing. So it can't be the latter.


----------



## Stone Hill

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

The Orient Rick


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Tracer Bullet said:


> Just checked my inbox and...nothing. So it can't be the latter.


 LOL, my sentiments exactly:-d


----------



## Valaker

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

maybe this was elaborate April Fool's joke? THe suggestions were due the day before April 1st right?

Can I change my submissions to the

Orient Hoax Series

The Orient Doublecross?

The Orient Gotcha! Series

:-d;-)


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

YOU WIN!

PM ME YOUR ADDRESS!

We're going with the Orient Dual Time.

We will launch another "Name that watch" tomorrow!



f4nt0m4s said:


> Orient Dashboard
> Orient Console
> Orient Master Control
> Orient Master Console
> Orient Dual Time


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Finally |>

Not a very original name though (no offence to the winner). I thought you wanted something symbolic like with the Mako. The Mako also isn't called the 'Orient blue diving watch' is it? Whatever. Congrats f4nt0m4s!! :-!


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> YOU WIN!
> 
> PM ME YOUR ADDRESS!
> 
> We're going with the Orient Dual Time.
> 
> We will launch another "Name that watch" tomorrow!


Wow, thank you! I am flattered and honored that my name has been chose to represent the watch! This is a huge honor, and my first time ever winning a contest let alone a contest as cool as this. :-!

I promise that I will post some pictures of the Orient Dual Time...how could I not. :-d


----------



## MaxPower!

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Lester Burnham said:


> Finally |>
> 
> Not a very original name though (no offence to the winner). I thought you wanted something symbolic like with the Mako. The Mako also isn't called the 'Orient blue diving watch' is it? Whatever. Congrats f4nt0m4s!! :-!


haha I agree... Oh well, glad to see this saga come to a resolution, congrats to f4nt.... the winner!:-!


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Congrats to the winner. At least now I can stop checking this thread everyday.


----------



## kew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Congratulations f4nt0m4s. You did well! Enjoy it and let's see it on your wrist!


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

just so everybody knows, the winner of the watch has been chosen. the winning name, believe it or not (no offense to the winner) is Dual Time....
I'm alittle taken aback by this, as before they had this contest, the original description of this watch already was Dual Time Zone Power:-s
At least, for future reference, if there are any other name that watch contests for Orient, just go strictly utilitarian, don't even try to be imaginative....:-d
Again, no offense meant towards the winner, and I want to extend my sincere congratulations!:-!:-!


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> just so everybody knows, the winner of the watch has been chosen. the winning name, believe it or not (no offense to the winner) is Dual Time....
> I'm alittle taken aback by this, as before they had this contest, the original description of this watch already was Dual Time Zone Power:-s
> At least, for future reference, if there are any other name that watch contests for Orient, just go strictly utilitarian, don't even try to be imaginative....:-d
> Again, no offence meant towards the winner, and I want to extend my sincere congratulations!:-!:-!





carpevicis said:


> just so everybody knows, the winner of the watch has been chosen. the winning name, believe it or not (no offense to the winner) is Dual Time....
> I'm alittle taken aback by this, as before they had this contest, the original description of this watch already was Dual Time Zone Power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, for future reference, if there are any other name that watch contests for Orient, just go strictly utilitarian, don't even try to be imaginative....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no offence meant towards the winner, and I want to extend my sincere congratulations!


 LMAO right now!!!
One of two things could have happened here.
The first scenario, which is the most likely.... Is that after 18 pages of suggestions, sales that are through the roof, an infrastructure that can't keep up... They said to hell with this, lets just go with what we have.....
The second.... is that the poster with one post... is a front for not giving the watch away. I doubt that is the case, but I'm a cynical bastard! :rodekaart


----------



## Infinis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Congrats for f4nt...

Disappointed in Orient team thou... With all that waiting and all the nice examples you've got here a simple name like that...

At least we know what pleases Orient Usa team for the next competition.


----------



## kew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

And Orient USA's prize for the sore losers......


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Infinis said:


> Congrats for f4nt...
> 
> Disappointed in Orient team thou... With all that waiting and all the nice examples you've got here a simple name like that...
> 
> At least we know what pleases Orient Usa team for the next competition.


+1 I was trying to word my response better than I did and you've hit it right on the head.


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

D'oh!

Ok, Yeah, I also don't appreciate the "Orient Dual Time" as a good name, however, it is Orient's decision, and if they wanted such a name, well, good for them.. Eh, lesson learned.


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



kew said:


> And Orient USA's prize for the sore losers......


I honestly don't think anyone is being a sore loser. We've all congratulated the winner. He/she came up with the name and it won. Plain and simple. Props to him. He did what Orient wanted. I just think we're a little confused by such an obvious name. We were all trying to be flashy with our names and evidently that's not what Orient wanted. Their company, their watch, their choice. 
I hope I didn't read too much into your post and I certainly didn't mean to put words into anyone's mouth so apologies if I did. :-!


----------



## kew

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Terry M. said:


> I honestly don't think anyone is being a sore loser. We've all congratulated the winner. He/she came up with the name and it won. Plain and simple. Props to him. He did what Orient wanted. I just think we're a little confused by such an obvious name. We were all trying to be flashy with our names and evidently that's not what Orient wanted. Their company, their watch, their choice.
> I hope I didn't read too much into your post and I certainly didn't mean to put words into anyone's mouth so apologies if I did. :-!


That's why I included a smile


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



X2-Elijah said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Ok, Yeah, I also don't appreciate the "Orient Dual Time" as a good name, however, it is Orient's decision, and if they wanted such a name, well, good for them.. Eh, lesson learned.


 I would concour, and dare I speak for most of the entrants of this contest when I say that most will be disappointed by the choice. Especially when it's noted that the original description of this watch was already Dual Time Zone Power.... So , does that mean that we will see posted on the Orient website 'Dual Time' Dual Time Zone Power?! Kind of redundant to say the least..... I really thought that the guy who posted 'Infinity' as a name suggestion was going to win!lol Or maybe even 'Hot tub time machine'...heheh


----------



## Terry M.

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



kew said:


> That's why I included a smile


Okay, gotcha! :-! *embarrassed*


----------



## jefnando

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!! i thought i checked all the post before mine but i guess i missed yours. My only name suggestion was Orient Dual Time, but i was 5 days(march 21st) too late... You deserved it! Congratulations!!


----------



## SJS101

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



carpevicis said:


> just so everybody knows, the winner of the watch has been chosen. the winning name, believe it or not (no offense to the winner) is Dual Time....
> I'm alittle taken aback by this, as before they had this contest, the original description of this watch already was Dual Time Zone Power:-s
> At least, for future reference, if there are any other name that watch contests for Orient, just go strictly utilitarian, don't even try to be imaginative....:-d
> Again, no offence meant towards the winner, and I want to extend my sincere congratulations!:-!:-!


Conspiracy Theory......
The post I saw that offered the name Dual Time has only 1 post on this site and the join date is the same month they offered the contest. It's an inside job for sure. :roll::-d


----------



## stinger

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

...and that's a wrap for me. See you all in the other sub-forums. DOXA baby!...here I come!


----------



## X2-Elijah

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Let's not be too sore about this, guys 

Anyways, can't wait for the next competition.. And I call dibs on "Orient Mono-Time"!


----------



## elfdragore

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Infinis said:


> Congrats for f4nt...
> 
> Disappointed in Orient team thou... With all that waiting and all the nice examples you've got here a simple name like that...
> 
> At least we know what pleases Orient Usa team for the next competition.


+1

I'm so disappointed :-(

[sarcastic mode on]

I wonder why Orient Dolphin, Mako and New Mako are not called Orient Professional Diver 200M.....

[sarcastic mode off]

At least I had fun coming up with some names and reading other members suggestions that were very good indeed.


----------



## torquemada

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



torquemada said:


> Orient Duti (Dual Time) or DuTi
> Orient Dutir (Dual Time Reserve) or DuTiR


I lol´d :roll:


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

User f4nt0m4s was the winner of this contest. Any more references to any contest being fixed or any other implication that the contest is somehow ethically unsound will be removed. Any users posting such information will be warned and possibly removed from the Orient section

If you have a question/concern about a contest please PM either Orientwatchusa or Orientwatch for more information. Or write to [email protected]

Thank you in advance for your understanding.


----------



## SJS101

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Hopefully Orientwatchusa, you don't truly believe that anyone here actually thought the contest was RIGGED. Most of the comments I assume, including mine, were done so with tongue planted firmly in cheek. Majority of us here have supported Orient both financially and by word of mouth advertising both on other forums here, elsewhere, and in our daily life. So, win or lose, the contests are fun and I am sure greatly increase the traffic visiting this forum...so...keep em coming. If nothing else, this contest has taught me not to overthink any future contest entries I may have. :-!


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

It wasn't directed towards anyone in particular. We just want to keep the complaints out of the forums.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



X2-Elijah said:


> Let's not be too sore about this, guys
> 
> Anyways, can't wait for the next competition.. And I call dibs on "Orient Mono-Time"!


I don't think anybody is sore , on the contrary , we're glad that it's finally over. It's just everybody is let down by the final decision. Well, maybe not let down as much as flabergasted..... I myself don't subscribe to the 'conspiracy' theory...lol


----------



## gadgetfreak

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Lol I saw the watch in the sales forum called orient dual time before the winner was even announced. :roll:


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> It wasn't directed towards anyone in particular. We just want to keep the complaints out of the forums.


Complaints about the contest, or complaints in general?


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

This has not been confirmed by Orient yet, correct? I will wait them out. I suggest a rep of Orient confirm or deny the allegation that the Dual Time is the name of this watch.


----------



## carpevicis

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Tracer Bullet said:


> This has not been confirmed by Orient yet, correct? I will wait them out. I suggest a rep of Orient confirm or deny the allegation that the Dual Time is the name of this watch.


 it has indeed been confirmed by Orientusa, scroll up on the replies to this thread, you'll find the winner announcement....


----------



## jay.scratch

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

LOL :-x

Well, congrats to the winner |>


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



Tracer Bullet said:


> This has not been confirmed by Orient yet, correct? I will wait them out. I suggest a rep of Orient confirm or deny the allegation that the Dual Time is the name of this watch.


Confirmed


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Bump



orientwatchusa said:


> It wasn't directed towards anyone in particular. We just want to keep the complaints out of the forums because once its posted there is no getting rid of it.


Complaints about the contest, or complaints in general?


----------



## f4nt0m4s

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*

Well, I just wanted to say thank you to Orient again for sponsoring this forum and having all these contests! My watch arrived safely today, and I could not be a happier WIS. Here's a quick wrist shot:









My overall impressions are glowingly positive, and when I get some time I will try and post a review with more pictures after wearing the watch for a little bit.


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



jkdguy said:


> Bump
> 
> Complaints about the contest, or complaints in general?


All complaints. We consider these forums a link in the chain of command starting with joey.


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



f4nt0m4s said:


> Well, I just wanted to say thank you to Orient again for sponsoring this forum and having all these contests! My watch arrived safely today, and I could not be a happier WIS. Here's a quick wrist shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My overall impressions are glowingly positive, and when I get some time I will try and post a review with more pictures after wearing the watch for a little bit.


Damn that watch is beautiful. It should have been mine! ;-):-d


----------



## jkdguy

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



orientwatchusa said:


> It wasn't directed towards anyone in particular. We just want to keep the complaints out of the forums.





jkdguy said:


> Complaints about the contest, or complaints in general?





orientwatchusa said:


> All complaints. We consider these forums a link in the chain of command starting with joey.


I understand that you don't like the talk of conspiracy here, or comments meant to inflame (no one needs that)... but does this mean you are not open to constructive criticism concerning Orient watches/customer service, etc.?


----------



## orientwatchusa

*Re: Name That Watch & WIN IT! - The Orient CDH0000*



jkdguy said:


> I understand that you don't like the talk of conspiracy here, or comments meant to inflame (no one needs that)... but does this mean you are not open to constructive criticism concerning Orient watches/customer service, etc.?


I am open to constructive criticism. But if someone is truly interested in seeking an answer to his or her problem he or she should contact Joey first.


----------

